# Yard Butler Core Aerator Upgrade



## Longtee81 (Oct 5, 2019)

I have a Yard Butler Core Aerator that worked well for a few uses last year, and then seemed to clog up with each use.
I decided to experiment with attaching some high quality 8.75" Core Aerator Side-Eject tines, and adding a whole lot of additional weight to push it deeper into the soil.

https://www.amazon.com/Yard-Butler-Manual-Coring-Aerator/dp/B000CZ30C8/ref=asc_df_B000CZ30C8/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=416884632609&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=12948614588931763083&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9017212&hvtargid=pla-762722551912&psc=1&tag=&ref=&adgrpid=97671765287&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvadid=416884632609&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=12948614588931763083&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9017212&hvtargid=pla-762722551912

https://www.rrproducts.com/Alloy-Machined-Side~Eject-Tine-~---472MT-x-8--750L-x---630OD-product16027

The result was far better than I anticipated, just using some objects around the house. I tried it with 4 tines, but I just couldn't get good penetration. Dropping back to two made it much easier to push deep into the soil, and I'm able to pull 2-3 inch cores without have to stand on it. This makes it much quicker to use. If you have any interest in how I made it, let me know and I can post some additional details. I'm sure there are much better ways to attach (by welding, etc.) but this seems to working thus far.

A couple of pics and a short video to show the frankenstein I made.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That's impressive @Longtee81 - please post more details! :thumbup:


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

This is awesome.

I have a fiskars aerator that is of similar design and it also clogs incessantly.


----------



## Longtee81 (Oct 5, 2019)

@Ware Will do! I will pull together some additional pictures and info and update tomorrow


----------



## Longtee81 (Oct 5, 2019)

Sinclair said:


> This is awesome.
> 
> I have a fiskars aerator that is of similar design and it also clogs incessantly.


Thanks! They all seem to have the same design flaw. The open style is key so it ejects the core out the side and does not jam up. I bought a Corona in the off season that I was going to use this Spring but never touched it as I expected similar issues based on the reviews.


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

@Longtee81 they have the same spec aerator at 11+" vs this one at 8.75. Do you think the longer one would help in any way? Ie; deeper plugs, easier ejection, etc. It would be epic to get a 6+" plug!


----------



## Longtee81 (Oct 5, 2019)

SeanBB said:


> @Longtee81 they have the same spec aerator at 11+" vs this one at 8.75. Do you think the longer one would help in any way? Ie; deeper plugs, easier ejection, etc. It would be epic to get a 6+" plug!


6"+ plugs could be done, might be a challenge to get it in that deep, but would certainly be epic! Maybe a single tine aerator could do it.

The tines I have extend about 4" into the ground and with damp soil I could see getting the full depth if you stepped on it vs throwing it into the turf. Would have to be careful around irrigation lines, etc!

I think the 11" may be overkill. 
I really just picked out the 8.75" to test without giving it much thought and it seemed to be a good fit. There are so many different sizes and options to pick from.

I was going to try and drill through it initially to mount, but the material was so hard, it was not going to happen with my tools and skills.


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

@Longtee81 legit. I was wondering how you modded the tines to get em to fit. You should show us...that way the dummies of the world (me) can keep up. Thanks!


----------



## Longtee81 (Oct 5, 2019)

SeanBB said:


> @Longtee81 legit. I was wondering how you modded the tines to get em to fit. You should show us...that way the dummies of the world (me) can keep up. Thanks!


I will post a video and talk through the mods I made. Unfortunately I just cracked my phone screen this morning, rendering it unusable, so I'm waiting to pickup a new one from Best Buy. I guess it was a good excuse to upgrade. I will post as soon as I can record and upload later today! I'm sure there are much better ways to build it than what I did, but maybe it can act as inspiration to others! I'm sure if I can build it anyone can


----------



## Longtee81 (Oct 5, 2019)

@Ware - @SeanBB - @Sinclair

Here is a link to a video with more info on what I was thinking when I built it.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

@Longtee81 thanks for the close up! I think I'll have to order some of those side-eject tines.


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

@Longtee81 you should make videos for a living. That was awesome. I have no questions! Thank you!


----------



## Longtee81 (Oct 5, 2019)

@Sinclair - If you do, please post your custom device, would enjoy seeing it working for others! 

@SeanBB - Thank you for your kind words! I'm glad that it was helpful and answered your questions! Let me know how it goes, if you end up building one. Hopefully it will be improved and better looking than mine


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

If someone has a welder, you could probably just chop the old ones off and weld the new ones on. Even better, would be a collar with a set screw. That way you can add or remove tines or even swap them out to different sizes. Slide some 5lbs barbell wights down the handle shaft and figure a way to strap them down and you can have an adjustable weight system too.


----------



## Longtee81 (Oct 5, 2019)

BobRoss said:


> If someone has a welder, you could probably just chop the old ones off and weld the new ones on. Even better, would be a collar with a set screw. That way you can add or remove tines or even swap them out to different sizes. Slide some 5lbs barbell wights down the handle shaft and figure a way to strap them down and you can have an adjustable weight system too.


This is a great idea! I am not familiar at all with welding. Do you think this is something a local welder/business, may be willing to take on as a job? I have no idea what it would cost to hire this type of work, but I think it would be a great design concept.

I really like the design you suggested, of using a welded collar with set screw. I think the spacing on the yard butler as purchased are a bit too far apart. You could weld a few collars on there to have different configurations and spacing options on the tines. I like the idea of adjustable weights also!


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

I am sure anyone that could weld could do this real quick. It would be a simple job for them to tack weld all the way around the collar.


----------



## Tide (Aug 6, 2019)

Awesome upgrade! You inspired me:


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

Tide said:


> Awesome upgrade! You inspired me:


Looks great. How does it work?


----------



## sreekanth251 (Apr 14, 2020)

I got mine welded the same way like @Tide but it clogs after pulling couple of cores... Not sure if that was due to clay soil...


----------



## Tide (Aug 6, 2019)

Automate said:


> Tide said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome upgrade! You inspired me:
> ...


It works great! The tines are not perfectly parallel with each other, but they're close enough to work properly (tough to notice, but it is slightly off). I couldn't get the original tool to work and I gave up on it until I saw this thread. I bought the tines from R&R Products and they are more narrow than what the original tool had. I wanted to pull deep cores without removing a lot of soil. My lawn has pretty hard red clay soil, but the upgraded tool still works flawlessly in spite of that.


----------

